# Looking for a rec for this bright pink Lady GaGa lipstick?



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

I recently saw a pic of Lady GaGa wearing a neon bright pink lipstick.. I'm dying to get my hands on it or something similar! 

The lippie in question is the one on the right.. Anyone know of anything similar? Preferably in MAC?


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 6, 2009)

MUFE makes a lipstick called Flourescent Orange Pink #203 that looks close - (it's not orange at all), but it may be a shade darker - it's hard to tell.  Look on Sephora - they have it.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 7, 2009)

i do have the mufe , the one in my avatar actually .. its not as bright as what she is wearing


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 7, 2009)

im thinking about pink nouveau but its probably not as bright


----------



## rosasola1 (Mar 7, 2009)

the dame edna lipstick in gladiola is super bright matte pink. check it out!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pink Nouveau is bright alright, but I don't think it's as light.

It is definitely NOT Gladiola, this is a distinctly purple-pink lippie. The lippie in the pic has no traces of purple at all.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 7, 2009)

Not MAC, but it reminds me of NARS Schiap.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

Saint Germain, the upcoming Sugarsweet release, looks similar to that, but maybe a touch lighter?


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think it looks like St. Germain. You can try mixing Lovelorn with Pink Nouveau though.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 9, 2009)

dreamer is right, if you want it in MAC Pink Nouveau is its closet dupe b/c of the Satin look/finish it gives.


----------



## User38 (Mar 10, 2009)

It is not Gladiola.. that one is too blue based.  I still think it is like Impassioned.. a fuschia satin, bright but not too light.  Could be Girl about Town too.


----------



## widdershins (Mar 10, 2009)

I think if you layered St. Germain/Melrose Mood with a tiny bit of a hot pink lipglass you could get a similar effect.


----------



## User38 (Mar 10, 2009)

oops, just saw the Lady Gaga pic.. I agree Shiap by Nars is very close. A #7 in YSL Rouge Volupte might work too, but it is pricey. Pink Nouveau is probably the closest MAC lippie.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 11, 2009)

ysl rouge volupt in fetish pink is a good dupe!!!
if you mixed pink nouveau and saint germain/melrose mood together you would get this exact colour!


----------

